# sponge



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

this somewhat goes along with my last post labeled DT's my large orange sponge is melting away and is turning purple and red is areas. well my fish have never bothered it before but now that it doesn't look healthy my tang and other are nipping at it. 

my questions is should I take it out now even though most of it still looks ok? 

also is it safe for my fish to be nipping at it now that it looks sick?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say he is a gonner but then again I've seen corols return from almost nothing.


----------

